# AppleTV et Domotique (X10) ????



## TRN (29 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour a tous

je suis interressé par l'appleTV, je vois ici ou la pas mal de solution pour enrichir la "bete"

mais pour mois, le nec plus ultra serai de pouvoir envoyer des ordres X10 grace a la telecommande de l'AppleTV et ainsi commander la domotique de ma maision

des pistes? des idees, des solutions?

merci a vous


----------



## Galphanet (30 Juillet 2007)

TRN a dit:


> Bonjour a tous
> 
> je suis interressé par l'appleTV, je vois ici ou la pas mal de solution pour enrichir la "bete"
> 
> ...



Salut,
L'AppleTV a un Ma OS X légèrement modifié, donc tu peux lancer des scripts unix...après à toi de voir. Mais globalement, ce qui marche sur ton mac intel marchera sur ton appleTV


----------



## TRN (30 Juillet 2007)

Merci pour la reponse..

c'est une piste.. mais de la a créer des ordres X10 !

J'attends d'autres reponse.. n'hesitez pas

Merci a vous


----------



## pim (6 Août 2007)

D&#233;j&#224;, si quelqu'un arrive &#224; faire en sorte que l'on puisse changer le son de la t&#233;l&#233; avec l'Apple Remote (petit nom de la t&#233;l&#233;commande de l'Apple TV), ce serait d&#233;j&#224; un sacr&#233; bon en avant. Devoir garder sous la main la (moche) t&#233;l&#233;commande la TV est assez irritant je trouve !

Bon courage dans cette voie tr&#232;s prometteuse


----------



## Galphanet (6 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Déjà, si quelqu'un arrive à faire en sorte que l'on puisse changer le son de la télé avec l'Apple Remote (petit nom de la télécommande de l'Apple TV), ce serait déjà un sacré bon en avant. Devoir garder sous la main la (moche) télécommande la TV est assez irritant je trouve !
> 
> Bon courage dans cette voie très prometteuse



C'est possible, voir sur les forums d' awkwardtv.org


----------



## pim (6 Août 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> C'est possible, voir sur les forums d' awkwardtv.org



Le site awkwardtv.org explique comment hacker un Apple TV &#224; fond. Superbe.

Mais &#231;a ne va pas faire comprendre &#224; ma t&#233;l&#233; que je veux baisser le son quand j'appuye sur le "moins" de l'Apple Remote, ou sur le "plus" pour monter le son - comme sous iTunes avec mon Mac, en fait !

Bon, je vais arr&#234;ter de vous faire ch*** avec mon probl&#232;me minable, et je vais aller m'acheter une t&#233;l&#233;commande universelle  

Mais dommage, car comprenez bien que je trouve cette Apple Remote tellement mignonne !


----------



## Galphanet (7 Août 2007)

Sur les forums d'awkwardTV, il y a tout une partie consacrée à modifier le système de l'AppleTV pour pouvoir régler la puissance de sortie audio...

La manip permet de modifier l'AppleTV, pas la TV....


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

Ah merci, d&#233;sol&#233;, autant pour moi, j'avais pas vu, je m'&#233;tais arr&#234;t&#233; aux premi&#232;res lignes. &#199;a marche pour une t&#233;l&#233; branch&#233;e en HDMI ou pas ?


----------



## Galphanet (7 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Ah merci, désolé, autant pour moi, j'avais pas vu, je m'étais arrêté aux premières lignes. Ça marche pour une télé branchée en HDMI ou pas ?


Oui, chez moi je l'ai en HDMI


----------

